# Serpent Mini question



## Paraddicted (13/11/16)

Hello, 

So I wanted to try a new tank on my pico as size is a limitation I've been thinking about the serpent mini 22. It would also be the first tank that wouldn't take commercial coils but apparently is very easy to build and wick. What is the difference between the one post and two post and which would be a better option for a noob with no experience with RBA's?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/16)

Single coil Serpent Mini 22 is really easy to build on... just remember to wind your coil anti clockwise. I highly recommend the Serpent.

Good build = Ni 80 24g, 7 wraps, 3mm diameter and wicked with Cotton Bacon or The Cotton Candy Collection. Boom!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Paraddicted (13/11/16)

Thank you for the advice, will definitely be taking it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/16)

Paraddicted said:


> Thank you for the advice, will definitely be taking it.



I waited a long time before starting to really play with rebuildable tanks and I wish I had started way earlier in my journey... but I guess the Serpent Mini's are what really sealed the deal for me... finally a tank that was easy to build on that had outstanding flavour and didn't leak!

PS The wicking material is critical to the exercise... Cotton Bacon or The Cotton Candy collection are a must.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/11/16)

The 22mm version takes only single coils, the 25mm has the single and dual coil deck, just fyi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paraddicted (13/11/16)

@Rob Fisher I've only been vaping for about 6 months, was a bit worried about the coil building so stuck with the CCells in the melo 3. But I've heard nothing but good things about the serpent mini, so thought it was time to explore, especially with trying out DIY as it would be easier to rewick than than going through a whole bunch of coils. 

@Viper_SA the reason I asked about the one post or two post is because Sir Vape has the Gold Serpent mini 22 with two posts. I wanted to be informed before buying something I might not be able to use correctly.


----------



## daniel craig (13/11/16)

@Paraddicted Why not just get the 25mm? Bigger capacity, easier to wick (has wick rings)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/16)

Paraddicted said:


> @Rob Fisher I've only been vaping for about 6 months, was a bit worried about the coil building so stuck with the CCells in the melo 3. But I've heard nothing but good things about the serpent mini, so thought it was time to explore, especially with trying out DIY as it would be easier to rewick than than going through a whole bunch of coils.
> 
> @Viper_SA the reason I asked about the one post or two post is because Sir Vape has the Gold Serpent mini 22 with two posts. I wanted to be informed before buying something I might not be able to use correctly.



Yip two posts single coil. 

And you are about to enter another exciting part of your journey... you will feel a real sense of accomplishment when you build your first coil! And the bonus is you can rewick everyday (like I do) for consistent great flavour!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> @Paraddicted Why not just get the 25mm? Bigger capacity, easier to wick (has wick rings)



Because he has a Pico.


----------



## daniel craig (13/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Because he has a Pico.


Missed that detail

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paraddicted (13/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Because he has a Pico.



He is actually a She 



Rob Fisher said:


> Yip two posts single coil.
> 
> And you are about to enter another exciting part of your journey... you will feel a real sense of accomplishment when you build your first coil! And the bonus is you can rewick everyday (like I do) for consistent great flavour!



Flavour is a very important part and I imagine it is much much better into hat department than the melo?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/16)

Paraddicted said:


> He is actually a She
> 
> Flavour is a very important part and I imagine it is much much better into hat department than the melo?



Whoops... missed that @Paraddicted!  Sorry! 

Yip flavour for me is everything!


----------



## blujeenz (13/11/16)

@Paraddicted the vaping biker has a long video with build tips, starts on the coiling at the 13:45 mark.
Dont think coil building is reserved for the guys, @wiesbang took to it like a duck to water with very decent results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted (13/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops... missed that @Paraddicted!  Sorry!
> 
> Yip flavour for me is everything!



Haha not a problem. Okay so shopping list for the very near future the serpent with nichrome 80 24g wire and some cotton bacon or cotton candy collection. Thank you very much I really appreciate your help.



blujeenz said:


> @Paraddicted the vaping biker has a long video with build tips, starts on the coiling at the 13:45 mark.
> Dont think coil building is reserved for the guys, @wiesbang took to it like a duck to water with very decent results.




Will be saving this video for when I get what I want, thank you @blujeenz let's hope I have that same luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tockit (13/11/16)

It's a pity you are restricted with the Pico. just a note. the serpent mini has a bit of a restricted draw. the mage rta is another good flavour chasing tank. it's 24mm though. I have seen a guy shave off a bit of the battery cap and he could fit 24mm atties on he's Pico.


----------



## Paraddicted (13/11/16)

Tockit said:


> It's a pity you are restricted with the Pico. just a note. the serpent mini has a bit of a restricted draw. the mage rta is another good flavour chasing tank. it's 24mm though. I have seen a guy shave off a bit of the battery cap and he could fit 24mm atties on he's Pico.



Unfortunately at the moment I'm not in a position to do anything that might compromise my mod. When I started the pico was exactly what i was looking for, and it is still one of the best things I've ever spent money on, but I'm saving up to buy a mod without such a small size restriction and when it comes to tanks I'll keep the mage in mind when the time comes to upgrade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tockit (13/11/16)

Paraddicted said:


> Unfortunately at the moment I'm not in a position to do anything that might compromise my mod. When I started the pico was exactly what i was looking for, and it is still one of the best things I've ever spent money on, but I'm saving up to buy a mod without such a small size restriction and when it comes to tanks I'll keep the mage in mind when the time comes to upgrade.


I was going to suggest getting a different mod as it opens you up to more tank options. but I see its on the cards.


----------



## Paraddicted (13/11/16)

Tockit said:


> I was going to suggest getting a different mod as it opens you up to more tank options. but I see its on the cards.



Maybe next year some time or I'll get lucky for my birthday  but I do really want a serpent for my pico for right now and then as time goes on upgrade to bigger gear definitely one with atleast 2 batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (13/11/16)

Spanner in the works here but the goblin mini is also a decent flavour tank. it can be used in single or dual coil modes.

I can appreciate the pico dilemma as currently my wife is using a pico with a obs crius. 

Dual coils 
2.5mm ID
0.4 ohms
Ni 80 26 AWG
Cotton bacon v2.

She says the melo with c cells was mediocre and she should have switched to a RTA long ago. 

Only catch is im rebuilding and rewicking.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Max (13/11/16)

@Christos - Hi - please confirm how many wraps on your coils ..?? - Thank You.


----------



## Christos (13/11/16)

Max said:


> @Christos - Hi - please confirm how many wraps on your coils ..?? - Thank You.


My bad,
Winding down  
8 wraps per coil.


----------



## Paraddicted (13/11/16)

Christos said:


> Spanner in the works here but the goblin mini is also a decent flavour tank. it can be used in single or dual coil modes.
> 
> I can appreciate the pico dilemma as currently my wife is using a pico with a obs crius.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't look at it as a catch... more like fine tuning your skills 

How is hard is it to coil the goblin? I haven't build a single coil so I'm looking for something that would be easy so I can ease into it and hopefully not make a huge mess.


----------



## Christos (13/11/16)

Paraddicted said:


> I wouldn't look at it as a catch... more like fine tuning your skills
> 
> How is hard is it to coil the goblin? I haven't build a single coil so I'm looking for something that would be easy so I can ease into it and hopefully not make a huge mess.


I have aboit 10 devices. My skills are fine tuned already. 
I have enough trouble making time to rewick my devices regularly. 

Goblin deck is fairly easy just wicking it right so it doesn't leak exessively is the problem. once you know the trick it's easy.

Based on what @Rob Fisher is saying regarding the Serpent i would suggest that atty although I have not tried it yet. 

If Rob can build it then it should be a piece of cake. No offence Rob, I know you were reluctant to build so I'm just saying.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paraddicted (13/11/16)

Christos said:


> I have aboit 10 devices. My skills are fine tuned already.
> I have enough trouble making time to rewick my devices regularly.
> 
> Goblin deck is fairly easy just wicking it right so it doesn't leak exessively is the problem. once you know the trick it's easy.
> ...



Device goals! One day when I'm big  hmm okay take it then as your wife making sure she always has the best coil and wick to give her the best vape. It really is a compliment to your coiling skills. 

The goblin mini is a very nice looking tank. I'll have to put it on the list of future vapes.


----------



## Christos (13/11/16)

Paraddicted said:


> Device goals! One day when I'm big  hmm okay take it then as your wife making sure she always has the best coil and wick to give her the best vape. It really is a compliment to your coiling skills.
> 
> The goblin mini is a very nice looking tank. I'll have to put it on the list of future vapes.


Not quite, I have the best devices  
Not for lack of trying to convince her to use a better device , she just prefers the size of the pico. 

Just the other day her device was empty so she took my Q class and complaint about the size on her return.

Look at the goblin mini v3. the v1 has airhole at the Base and leaks onto your device. also the v1 has a fill screw on the Base which is a pain in the arse.


----------



## Paraddicted (13/11/16)

Christos said:


> Not quite, I have the best devices
> Not for lack of trying to convince her to use a better device , she just prefers the size of the pico.
> 
> Just the other day her device was empty so she took my Q class and complaint about the size on her return.
> ...



What devices do you have? If you don't mind me asking. 

Haha the picos size is great can't fault it on that. Only problem I've had so far is the battery not lasting.

I'll take it underadvisement and definitely get back in touch for advice about it when ever I have the cash flow to be able to get it.


----------



## Christos (13/11/16)

Paraddicted said:


> What devices do you have? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Haha the picos size is great can't fault it on that. Only problem I've had so far is the battery not lasting.
> 
> I'll take it underadvisement and definitely get back in touch for advice about it when ever I have the cash flow to be able to get it.





My favorite devices. 
Dna 200 squonker, reo Woodville and reo. 


Sx mini Q class, vaporshark dna 200.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paraddicted (13/11/16)

Christos said:


> View attachment 75133
> 
> My favorite devices.
> Dna 200 squonker, reo Woodville and reo.
> ...



Some really nice devices you have there! Definitely goals. It's a shame you don't have time to recoil all of them. Which one is your can't live without?


----------



## Silver (13/11/16)

Great pics @Christos 

Tell me, is that the Crius V3 your wife has on the pico?
Giving me ideas... Hehe


----------



## Christos (13/11/16)

@Silver , not sure about the version. 
This is what I have for you. 




@Paraddicted , the reo definately. 
The devices in the pictures I use daily but the reo goes everywhere. 

The only reason I use the vaporshark or the sx mini is because I don't like squonking while driving. 
It's not a matter or can't, it's a matter of having my eyes on the road with minimal distractions. 
That said, I squonk in the suburbs and use a tank on the highway.
In the suburbs I'll squonk at a robot or a stop street.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

